# HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!!



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

you all have been asking me a lot about this archived post for a while now, here it is finally, have fun, and as always, e-mail me with any questions:
listed is rabbit stuff, but the rear plugs k,l and m are listed for both
this is if you have the ce2 fuse/relay panel along with all the ce2 wires but either want to keep your rabbit dashes, splice in the rear harnesses, or whatever. listed below is the needed wire splices to a certain extent, not everything is listed, this is just some notes i found lying around in my notebook last night while looking something up for a friend.
here ya go:
non ce2 rear harness wires are listed first along with a - followed by the ce2 wire to hook it to followed by a description of what the wires do
all colors are in german and have the two letters followed by a slash meaning the wire is two colors:

rear plugs: K,L,M black connectors on the ce2 panel
note, i have a shaved hatch on my rabbit, so i didn't need the wires for rear wiper and washer motor, i can get these if need be but here are all the wires i used:
ws/gn - ws rear defroster
sw/ro - sw/ro 
sw/ws - sw/ws turn sig
gn/sw - ro/ge FUEL PUMP POWER!!!
sw/gn - sw/gn turn sig
sw/gy - sw/gy
ro/li(ro/ws) on a2's - ro/ws lugage compartment light
li/sw - li/sw fuel level sender
gy - ( gy/ro,gy/gn,gy/gn,gy/sw) hook the one grey to all of the listed ce2 wires, they are all for tailights and liscesne plate lights and all do the same thing on the old harness but have separte wires on the ce2 harness, so splice them all together
gy/gn - br parking brake switch
ge/ws - sw/ge rear wiper
gn/sw - gn/sw 
that should be it!!!! hook all the ce2 brown wires together, they are all grounds
that should be all for those, i usually make the splice near the middle of the driver's seat on the floor, that way you have plenty of room and extra wire in caseyou mess up.
oh, here are some notes on the dash stuff i have as well, same format:
light switch:
sw/ge - sw/ge load reduction relay
gy/ro - gy/ro current track 30
br/ws,br - br grounds
ws/sw - ws/sw
gy/bl - gy/bl,gy/bl all interior lights that ared dimmed by the dimmer switch
gy,gy,gy - gy/ro,gy/ro all exterior lights
the rear defroster switch is all the same color wires so that's no deal, as is the rest of the dash
the only tricky part is the blower fan and switch,l which i'll do and update you on.
e-mail me with any ?'s or whatever

[Modified by silvervdubs99, 6:06 PM 12-6-2002]


_Modified by silvervdubs99 at 11:41 AM 6-23-2006_


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

Great advice, would love to get more info as I'm doing a full ABA CE2 into a 83 GTI.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

this info is way cool, I guess we can't say we didn't get anything from silvervdubs for christmas....


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (PAGTI91)*

^^^
glad this helps, i have a million notes on all these swaps, so just IM me if you need help
-ian


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

Ian,
After reading your first post, I started an excel file to track wire locations and splices. Please keep posting so we can put together a file of wiring swap info.
-Peter


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (Nason)*

would this be the exact same for the rocco, I'll go ahead and add this to the 16v forum FAQ


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (austin neuschafer)*

Ian,
do you have the wiring to do the same on A2's w/o CE II or is it pretty much the same??

BTW: got the exhaust and parts on my coupe thanx again!!


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (littledevil34)*

as for a2's, there is really little need to do this as you can get a 90+ factory CE2 wiring harness out of any newer a2, so you will not have to worry about what to cut and splice. i would much rather shell out the $100 for an entire a2 ce2 harness then spend an afternoon cuttting, soldering and heat shrinking over 50 wires.

color translations from german to english:
ge: yellow
ws::white
sw:black
gn:green
bl:blue
li:lilac or light purple
ro: red
gy:grey
br:brown
etc.

as for the scirocco, it may be the same, or very similiar, i am unsure, as i haven't messed around with rocco stuff at all.



[Modified by silvervdubs99, 6:04 PM 12-6-2002]


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

back up for another round!!!




































































































































































































































































haha, or a few more rounds


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

I'm planning a motronic 16v swap for my caddy-how involved would it be to retain the air conditioning with an a2 based ce2 harness? Where I live,you gotta have a/c.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (vr6swap)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm planning a motronic 16v swap for my caddy-how involved would it be to retain the air conditioning with an a2 based ce2 harness? Where I live,you gotta have a/c.







[HR][/HR]​The A2 CE2 a/c harness is rather simple, it ties in with the rad fan and thermoswitch as well. Plug N6 (Green 6 pin) gets plugged in to the back of the fusebox. There is a white 5 pin connector off of plug N6 that goes to the a/c climate controls, it needs to be plugged/splced in. 
Then the power wire for the rad fan and the green a/c compressor signal wire (Red and green wires respectively, in plug N6) go through the firewall. The green wire goes in line to the high/low pressure switches in your high pressure a/c line (which eventually ends up going to the 2 pin a/c compressor plug), and the red power wire goes to the rad fan relay on the radiator fan shroud, which ties into the rad fan thremo switch as well. Thats about it.
Post up if you have and questions...its really not that bad...the diagrams for the A2 a/c system in the Bentley are the best resource, a very few of us have done a/c in our swaps (I do a/c in all my personal swaps)


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (PAGTI91)*

YES! Thanks,man. I'ma print this out now.


----------



## 2lrabbitgti (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

thanks for the post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (2lrabbitgti)*

back up^^^ a lot of people been asking bout this thread recently, i guess they wanna finish up there winter projects now the weathers nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

Me thinks we need a sticky for this and have the pics I've seen and a few other things added.


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (citat3962)*

Bump...... so when i look for this later it is on the first page







i'm lazy


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

extremely helpful...posting so this is in my recent topics when i go home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JNXtheband (Jul 27, 2000)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (mynameisphunk)*

damn wish I woulda found this earlier. I had to go trial and error to get the taillights, etc. working on my friends 81 caddy with ABA motor.


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (JNXtheband)*

i just got done doing this to my 84 bunny its a 2.0 16v with digi I. it wasn't that hard just a lot to soilder to get all the bunny stuff spliced in cause i only used the corrado engine and headlight harness. after i'm done with the wiring i see this


----------



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (blackbunny)*

I'm pulling this from the grave. I am swapping ina 92 GTi motor into my rabbit. I bought a full CE2 harness from a 90 jetta, fuse box and all. All I want is headlights, signals, radio, and heater. Nothind alse what can I remove friom this stupid fuse box to claean this up?? help me please


----------



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (Jeramiah)*

My rear harness is out of a 79 and the fuel pump power wire is red/yellow. There is a red/yellow wire that is in black port K on the CE2 harness along with the purple fuel level sender wire and a brown wire. I assume the brown is ground. In your original post the pump power wire says green/white? should I ignore that? because the only green/white wire coming out of that rear harness from the A1 is connect to a relay port?


----------



## JNXtheband (Jul 27, 2000)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvervdubs99* »_
the only tricky part is the blower fan and switch,l which i'll do and update you on.
e-mail me with any ?'s or whatever



any word on this?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (JNXtheband)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JNXtheband* »_
any word on this?

Too bad this didn't get all the way finished but I think it will be a big help when i finally get to finish my GTI project.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (Jeramiah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeramiah* »_My rear harness is out of a 79 and the fuel pump power wire is red/yellow. There is a red/yellow wire that is in black port K on the CE2 harness along with the purple fuel level sender wire and a brown wire. I assume the brown is ground. In your original post the pump power wire says green/white? should I ignore that? because the only green/white wire coming out of that rear harness from the A1 is connect to a relay port?









I am doing this to my 79 as well. Bump for an answer.


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (Speed Racer.)*

yes, red/yellow will ALWAYS be fuel pump power out of the rear harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bringing this post back from the dead


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

Bump some life into this old thread full of great info!


----------



## old school a1s (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (Holden McNeil)*

Do you have any info on wiring a aeb 20v harness to a 91 cabby CE1 harness and fuse box?I used the cabby stuff in my 80 rocco it seemed to lay in good Just need to know what to power up the ecm with from the factory connectors.Just thought I`d ask.Jay


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

I made things as simple as I could for myself and just put the whole A2 wiring into the A1 and went to town on the rear harness and it all wired up nicely with no problems.


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (kda33)*

Is there any harness's or wiring solutions to a mk1, i've got one with a molested harness for the ignition, it seems as the fuel pump relay was bypass and now when the key is in the ON postion the fuel pump relay continuously primes, like it receives constant power when the car is not running but in the ON position


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (Gerg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gerg* »_Is there any harness's or wiring solutions to a mk1, i've got one with a molested harness for the ignition, it seems as the fuel pump relay was bypass and now when the key is in the ON postion the fuel pump relay continuously primes, like it receives constant power when the car is not running but in the ON position

that will be in the fusepanel if it's not bypassed with track 15 power str8 from the switch\


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (silvervdubs99)*

i'll bump this again, seems i get a few IM's a weel asking for it


----------



## 2deep (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (silvervdubs99)*

i got a 92 ce2 harness that i want to convert my 1.8 16v to digi2 for a little while until i can get megasquirt later but considering i have ce1 how hard would it really be, a week, month?
brought from the dead


----------



## firstcarvw (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

this is really helpful... IM sent as well


----------



## MK1whiterabbit (May 26, 2009)

*Re: HERE WE GO:  CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

if you have the 16 valve wiring harness is it easier to use it or splice wires from the original mk1 1.8 harness thanks


----------



## tosoutherncars (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (MK1whiterabbit)*

Bump, great info!


----------



## mrcbdude (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (MK1whiterabbit)*

I'm putting a 16v with CIS E into my 80 rocco, so I have the same question. My guess is that it will be much better to use the new harness, but I could use some reassurance on this. Im thinking I will at least have to splice into the old intrstument cluster plug, plus the rear harness. Is that it? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (mrcbdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrcbdude* »_I'm putting a 16v with CIS E into my 80 rocco, so I have the same question. My guess is that it will be much better to use the new harness, but I could use some reassurance on this. Im thinking I will at least have to splice into the old intrstument cluster plug, plus the rear harness. Is that it? Thanks for any advice.

new fusebox???
you just need to swap the engine harness into your car and splice it into the factory engine harness plug, which should be a large white plug


----------



## mrcbdude (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (silvervdubs99)*

That sounds good, and perhaps that's exactly what I will do. However, I was thinking of putting in the newer style fuse box,possibly to banish an electrical Gremlin that I have been trying to track down. Namely, my whole instrument cluster was periodically going dead for up to 30 minutes at a time along with a buzzer going off. Itwas suggested to me that I may have an internal problem with my old fuse box. Also, swapping in a new cluster didnt solve the problem. 
So to get back to your advice..wouldnit it be a lot of work trying to splice CIS-e computer and injection stuff along with the knock sensor stuff as well? I mean, I wouldnt mind keeping an original, early style fuse box, butit just seems that it would be easier to go with all the donor car electrics. Thanks for the help and any more advice.


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: HERE WE GO: CE2 conversion for all a1 cars, wiring diagrams inside!!!! (mrcbdude)*

in thatcase, yes, swap to the entire donor car electrics and just splice in your dash switches/cluster/rear harness using the info provided


----------



## bmwquick (May 17, 2010)

*CE1 to CE2 swap questions:*

1. About how hard is it to do a CE2 swap on a CE1 A2?? I'm guessing you have to tear out the dash and most of the interior, correct? 

2. Your just swapping out the fusebox along with ALL the attached fusebox wiring, right? Or are there other wiring harnesses that need to be swapped? 

3. A CE2 harness should be plug-n-play after removing the CE1 harness correct?

4. Is there a dedicated CE1 to CE2 swap article for MK2's????

I'd really like to know before I dive into this.


----------



## mark memory (May 12, 2005)

bmwquick said:


> *CE1 to CE2 swap questions:*
> 
> 1. About how hard is it to do a CE2 swap on a CE1 A2?? I'm guessing you have to tear out the dash and most of the interior, correct?
> 
> ...


 A2's came from the factory after 90' with CE2 wiring in them. You need to find a donor A2 with a CE2 harness in it and take the entire harness out of it. It will plug right into everything on your A2. 

1. Just takes time and paitence. Yes you have to mostly gut your car. You could keep the dash in, but you need to take everything out of it. 

2. Correct. Depending on what engine/management you have or are putting in there, you may have to get a different harness specific to that engine. 

3. Yes 

4. No. You just take the old harness out and plug the new one in. 

Bump. I have some questions of my own. I am doing a conversion on an 84' Jetta, and I am finding a lot of the wiring to match color for color to the CE2 harness. I am confused on the fan switch wiring, and the hazard switch. Also, where in blazes is the brake light switch? It is not on the pedal cluster under the dash. Is it one of the things coming out of the master cylinder? 

I have more questions, but I didn't know this thread existed... I will probably be asking more here when I get to work on the car tonight.


----------



## cobra1 (Nov 10, 2012)

*I'm new to this*

I have a 87 scirocco 16V is mine a a1 car? what is a CE2 car I've had My 15 years now and love it 
I'm ready up date the 87 16V I'm going do a make over on it any help i can get
I has 256,852 miles on it the engine is in great condition and gets 22-25 mpg. It passes all emission test in Co. as well as the new cars


----------

